# تلوين الحديد بلنحاس بدون كهرباء ومدات



## وائل مشاطي (8 مارس 2012)

هل تريد تلبيس وتلوين الحديد بلنحاس دون كهرباء أليك الحل
(الجنزارة) مادة مثل الملح لونها أزرق فيروزي 
توضع مادة الجنزارة في حلول حامض الكبريت 
في وعاء بلاستيكي يحرك جيداً ثم يغمس الحديد 
المراد تلوينه مثال على ذالك قضبان لحام الحديد 
التي تستعمل مع شينمو الأوكسجين في لحام آشتمان السيارات
التوقيع( وائل أحمد مشاطي ) دمشق سوريا


----------

